# Austin S. - New photo thread



## Austin S. (Sep 28, 2013)

Purchased a new camera today. Only have 15 tarantulas, so bare with me! More will be arriving! :biggrin:
MM Megaphobema mesomelas





MF Megaphobema mesomelas





Her home





Female T. stirmi just molted. I'll get a good picture of her when shes out and about (hopefully) 
The metal tweezers are 12" stainless steel. She's getting there size wise!





One side of the tarantula room:





Other side:






More to come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 28, 2013)

Those Megaphobema are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you! Absolute favorite!


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 29, 2013)

1.0 T. stirmi 





1.1 G. pulchripes. They have been together for several weeks.





0.1 G. pulchripes










MM keeping his distance






---------- Post added 09-29-2013 at 10:48 PM ----------

0.0.1 G. pulchripes (The one and only sling I kept from the above female)





0.1 M. mesomelas hanging out










GBB set up





Just wish she could be seen!





Big girl sprawled out after a long molt


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 4, 2013)

*A few new pictures and a few new faces*

MM M mesomelas getting darker





He's a clean freak





Especially when it comes to..





0.0.1 H. incei 










Some Aphonopelma hentzi slings. VERY small buggers











---------- Post added 10-03-2013 at 11:48 PM ----------

0.0.1 P. irminia















0.0.1 P. subfusca (thinking male)










0.0.1 Avic. metallica (looks female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 31, 2013)

A lot of things have been happening

Male subfusca matured
















0.1 T. stirmi post molt






0.1 Avicularia sp "peru purple"










And her home






---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 07:28 PM ----------

0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus post molt











0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens post molt






I will be getting some new ones soon and here are the set ups
A. minatrix, P. ornata, Iridopelma sp "recife" 






And 1.1 P. metallica :biggrin:











Love the tube this guy has made!






---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 07:33 PM ----------

0.0.1 H. incei











And finally, he had the nerve to follow through! 
















I had a video of the insersion but it will not upload. I'll try and get a picture of it next time.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 10, 2013)

New pics, new spiders!
0.0.1 Iridopelma sp. Recife




















0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata





0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix





0.0.1cHolothele incei molted





1.1 Megaphobema mesomelas





She's getting big! 





All I see of her:





0.1 GBB molted





0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 





1.0 G. pulchripes





I re did the Poecilotheria metallica set up for the big girl I'll be getting in a few days. The other tank was a little too small. This should be good for her and the MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's been a while. So here are some recent pictures.

These four are of the gravid ( fingers crossed ) M mesomelas.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

1.0 G pulchripes 
0.1 crazy incei who decided to jet. I lost her for about 15 minutes but found her! Ha!
Beautiful female G pulchra


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

1.0 T stirmi
0.1 GBB
0.1 C darlingi 
One of my favorites 1.0 A moderatum


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

0.1 A minatrix
0.1 I sp Recife 
1.0 A metallica 
0.1 P irminia


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

Compared to my first post on page 1, I'm running out of room!
Next is my fav Avic right now, but am getting 10 did Avic ssp tomorrow. 
0.1 Avic sp Peru Purple 
Last is 0.1 P ornata


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 14, 2014)

My favorite room in the house.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2014)

Some new additions came in the other day:
0.0.1 Aphonopelma serratum
0.0.1 Avicularia urticans 
0.0.1 Brachypelma bohemei 
0.0.1 Avicularia urticans 
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2014)

0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix 
0.0.1 Avicularia sp 'Ecuador' 
(Looks a lot like purpurea however) what do you guys think?


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2014)

0.1 Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 20, 2014)

0.0.1 Aphonoplema hentzi

0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 


---------- Post added 09-20-2014 at 05:18 PM ----------

1.0 Avicularia sp "Ecuador" tubbing it up. 


0.0.1 Avicularia sp "Columbia"



---------- Post added 09-20-2014 at 05:27 PM ----------

0.0.1 Oligoxystre diamantinensis


0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai

0.0.4 Holothele sp "incei" communal 

One of the inhabitants 


---------- Post added 09-20-2014 at 05:40 PM ----------

1.0 Holothele sp "Gold"

0.1 Avicularia urticans (Best I could get of her for now) 

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi (Hoping for a double clutch from this girl)



0.1 Hogna ssp. 

0.1 Hogna carolinensis

Very aggressive attitude 

1?.0 Damon diadema - freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 14, 2014)

Well this guy was caught making a sperm web in his shipping container before sending him out today. Thought that was funny 
Holothele sp. "gold"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 2, 2014)

0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi 

 0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus molting 

0.1 Avicularia sp. "Peru purple" 

0.1 Avicularia sp. "Peru purple" 

1.0 Avicularia sp. "Peru purple" 


---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 06:00 PM ----------

0.0.1 Avicularia urticans 

0.1 Oligoxystre diamantinensis


0.1 GBB making some adjustments 


---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 06:05 PM ----------

Keep those fingers crossed!

1.0 Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" 

0.1 Avicularia sp. "tarapota"


----------

